# Japanese Sex



## asaratis




----------



## norwegen

Foreign languages are highly stimulating.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Good one Asaratis!


----------



## JoeMoma

The Japanese have blurred genitals.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JoeMoma said:


> The Japanese have blurred genitals.



Interestingly enough, Japan has laws against showing pubic hair.  However, if the actors in question are shaved, there is no blurring.


----------



## JoeMoma

asaratis said:


>


Don't have to know Japanese, it's all in the tone.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JoeMoma said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to know Japanese, it's all in the tone.
Click to expand...


Yup.  I know 2-3 words of Japanese, but do a mean Toshiro Mifune impersonation.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to know Japanese, it's all in the tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I know 2-3 words of Japanese, but do a mean Toshiro Mifune impersonation.
Click to expand...

Your impersonation of a coherent hominid still requires a great deal of work however.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fenton Lum said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to know Japanese, it's all in the tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I know 2-3 words of Japanese, but do a mean Toshiro Mifune impersonation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your impersonation of a coherent hominid still requires a great deal of work however.
Click to expand...


I also produce a fine imitation of you in the head every morning.  Sometimes it splashes like a leaping dolphin.


----------

